# Sad passing....



## cnycharles (Oct 3, 2017)

Tom Petty had a heart attack and passed away recently, 66 yo, very sad

"It's good to be King"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 3, 2017)

*Only a broken heart*

Here comes that feeling I've seen in your eyes
Back in the old days before the hard times
But I'm not afraid anymore
It's only a broken heart

I know the place where you keep your secrets
Out of the sunshine, down in a valley
But I'm not afraid anymore
It's only a broken heart

What would I give to start all over again
To clean up my mistakes
Stand in the moonlight, stand under heaven
Wait for an answer, hold out forever
But don't be afraid anymore
It's only a broken heart

What would I give to start all over again
To clean up my mistakes
I know your weakness, you've seen my dark side
The end of the rainbow is always a long ride
But don't be afraid anymore
It's only a broken heart

Songwriters: Tom Petty

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhhahTmbClg


----------



## troy (Oct 3, 2017)

Tom petty was a great person!! R.i.p.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 4, 2017)

I enjoyed his music, too.


----------



## Ray (Oct 4, 2017)

Same here.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 8, 2017)

Funny to think this was performed the year I entered high school. At that time he wasn't even on my radar. This is a VH1 program from the 80s (complete with commercials from that time!), but was first aired on The Old Grey Whistle Test by the BBC in 1978. Nice performance with some classic tunes as well as ones that are more obscure to most. Enjoy.

https://youtu.be/xKl8tSQFlJg


----------

